# . 902 update help



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

I am getting ota. 902 update. I am on leaked. 901, can I go back to. 886, root and forever root and get updates? Has anyone kept root getting this update? If this will not work how do I go about doing this.


----------



## barrmy (Nov 20, 2011)

llawen said:


> I am getting ota. 902 update. I am on leaked. 901, can I go back to. 886, root and forever root and get updates? Has anyone kept root getting this update? If this will not work how do I go about doing this.


are you forever rooted on 901? if so, you'll be fine with the 901-->902 upgrade, you don't need to revert back


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

.901 with forever root will keep root on the .902 update. However, you need to be stock, no frozen or deleted system apps for the OTA to install.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

You can also use this this app to keep root OTA RootKeeper


----------



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

Went well thanks, on 902 and still rooted thanks


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> .901 with forever root will keep root on the .902 update. However, you need to be stock, no frozen or deleted system apps for the OTA to install.


I believe this is incorrect. I had 12 apps bloatware apps frozen and it installed perfectly fine on my phone. I had been out of town since the night of the 8th, so I waited to check for updates until I got home late last night. I checked, it was there, it downloaded, I made 2 copies, one on the SDCard and a second on my computer, and then let it install. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

There is already a root method for 902 so no worries

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

I also just OTAd .902 and installed it no problem with bloat frozen in TB.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

It looks like when going from .901 to .902, it doesn't do the full validation of system files, etc. If coming from earlier versions it seems you have to have full stock system apps.


----------



## sparky697 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah I was on .901 as well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## mudfoot (Jan 20, 2012)

I just got an OTA update .902. I am rooted with Root OTA 5.5.893 aka ROTA893. Im on .901. Anybody know if i can install this OTA .902 and keep root?


----------

